# نبذة مختصرة التربينات



## ahmed helmy (20 أغسطس 2009)

انواع التربينات :

*تربينة الهواء.*
*التربينة المائية.*
*التربينة الغازية.*
*التربينة البخارية.*
*فكرة عمل التربينة .*
هي عبارة عن عمود مركب عليه مجموعة من الريش حيث يوضع العمود مع الرش داخل جسم التربينة وعند اصطدام البخار تتحرك ريش التربينة فيولد شغل ..
مكونات التربينة داخل المحطة .
اغلب المحطات البخارية تتكون من ثلاث مراحل تربينة الضغط العالي وتربينة الضغط المتوسط وتربينة الضغط المنخفض وبلوف ايقاف وتحكم..
*شرح دوائر مسار البخار RA_RB_RC*
حيث ان اثناء التشغيل للوحدات يخرج البخار (RA) بضغط مرتفع من الغلاية الي التربينةالضغط العالي الذي يصل الضغط 160 بار خلال بلوف الايقاف والتحكم ويخرج منها بضغط منخفض بعد عمل شغل لتحريك عمود التربينة مار ببلف عدم الرجوع خارج الخط(RC).
ويستمر البخار من المسار الخط (RC) ويدخل الغلاية مرة اخري يتم اعادة تسخينه البخارويخرج من الخط (RB) ليدخل الي التربينة الضغط المتوسط ونحصل علي شغل ثم يدخل الي تربينة الضغط المنخفض.
*مكونات تنك الزيت الرئيسي للتربينة..*


*طلمبة الزيت المساعد (AC) وعددهم 2*
*طلمبة زيت الطوارئ (DC)والعدد 1*
*طلمبة رفع العمود (AC) والعدد2*
*مراوح سحب الغازات (AC) والعدد2*
*injector ومتصلة بطلمبة الزيت الرئيسية.*
*وظيفة الزيت...*


تزيت وتبريد الكراسي .
تنظيم عمل معدات التحكم واجهزة الوقاية الهيدروليكية.
ادارة تروس التدوير الهيدروليكي 

رفع العمود عند السرعات المنخفضة اثناء تشغيل ترس التدوير الهيدروليكي اثناء التشغيل والايقاف.
تغذية نظام العزل بالزيت للهيدروجين بالمولد في حالة فشل نظام عزل الزيت.

*وكل عام وانتم بخير
*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أغسطس 2009)

ahmed helmy قال:


> انواع التربينات :
> تربينة الهواء.
> التربينة المائية.
> التربينة الغازية.
> ...


 
وأنت بكل خير مهندس أحمد حلمي

أشكرك على المختصر المفيد للتربينات

وهذا رابط عن تصاميم التربينات والضواغط.

تصميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design ‏ 

تقبل الله من الجميع الصيام والقيام.

وكل عام والجميع بصحة وسلامة وعافية. ​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد حلمي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على هذه المعلومات المختصرة ، بل المختصرة جدا ، ونطلب منك فيما بعد معلومات دسمة
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## الحوراء زينب (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## rashy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## sam_meg75 (12 فبراير 2010)

* الف شكر*​


----------



## مشعل عايد الشمري (14 فبراير 2010)

_اتا مهندس في تشغيل الوحدات البخارية ولدينا البخار المحمصsuperheat يخرج بحرارة 540c وضغط __144بار،يدخل الى تورباين مرحلة الضغط العالي ويخرج يحرارة377c وضغط42 باريدخل الى مرحلة اعادة التسخين في المرجل ويخرج بحرارة 540c وضغط 42 بار ليدخل تورباين مرحلة الضغط المتوسط ويخرج منه الى تورباين مرحلة الضغط الواطيء بضغط 7 بار وبعدها ينزل الى المكثفة بعد ان يكون قد ادى المهمة الموكلة له وهي تدوير محور التورباين عن طريق اصطدامه بالريش........,وشكرا_


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا مهندس احمد حلمى على الموضوع و الشرح المبسط
و شكرا دكتور محمد بشراحيل على الرابط


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (20 فبراير 2010)

الاخ احمد مشكور على الشرح الملخص والشكر موصول للدكتور محمد على المرفق الجميل


----------



## حسين بابكر محمود (11 يناير 2011)

انما نحو اخوانا بلا جدلا اب لنا واحدا اصلا لامتنا


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

معلومات قيمة ربنا يوفقكم


----------

